# Something wrong with my Tetra?



## Camie (May 21, 2007)

About 2 weeks ago, I bought six neon tetras, once they were in my tank, i realized that one of them continuously had his/her mouth open. My sister did some research and she found out that the same thing happened with someone elses Koi and that it was just a broken jaw but i also read that it could be a disease. So far he's survived 2 weeks and hes happily swimming along with my other tetras and minnows.:fish:


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Anything coming out of the mouth that perhaps look like overgrown teeth?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

I would just keep an eye on the fish...make sure its active and eating and it should be fine.


----------



## Camie (May 21, 2007)

its fine, eats and swims along happily


----------



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

yea just keep an eye on him, it could be flukes... they normally hang out in the mouth of fish and feed there.. thats what one kid in here had posted about. i couldnt find it to tell it to him. but it could be that or something else. other ppl will post


----------

